# Inline spark tester



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

When using an inline spark tester, if the plug is bad shouldn't I still have spark jump the tester? This would indicate spark at the plug, but hte plug not firing?

Maybe my thinking is way off. if so would someone please correc tme. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would think it would still fire the tester even if the plug were fouled, but I always test for spark without the plug installed so I can pull the engine easier and still see the tester.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes you should get a spark in the tester as long as the Ignition system is working properly.... I dont normally use a tester so I dont know about them..


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I played with an engine this morning under diffrent circumstances and I think I found you can have spark at the tester without it firing the plug (plug installed, known bad plug) Thanks for the help.


----------

